# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Create Dimension HELP

## victor_msj

I CREATE A DIMENSION on Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Analysis Services  BUT IT SHOW TO ME A MESSAGE OF ERROR:
Analysis Server Error: Surpassed the maximum of 64,000 secondary elements of member of dimension for a single primary element.

WHAT I CAN DO, HELP ME, IS A EMERGENCY. THANKS

----------

